# Ubuntu terminal: "repo" Befehl gibts nich?



## multimolti (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
Ich kenn mich nicht so sonderlich gut mit Linux aus, aber für die Grundlagen reicht es. Daher wollte ich mal probieren, Android für meinen Asus Eee PC zu kompilieren, wie man es momentan überall in den News sieht. Ich habe eine tolle Anleitung gefunden, aber schon die ersten paar Schritte machen mir Probleme 
Mein terminal scheint den "repo" Befehl nicht zu kennen:

```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ repo init -u git://android.git.kernel.org/platform/manifest.git -b cupcake
bash: repo: command not found
```
Ich habe keine Ahnung, was der Befehl machen soll, aber ich denke mal auf das Repository zugreifen, oder?
Meine Ubuntu-Version ist fast die gleiche wie im Tutorial:

```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ uname -a
Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ gcc --version
gcc (GCC) 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)
Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
```
Bitte helft mir! Danke!


----------



## zeroize (5. Januar 2009)

http://source.android.com/download/using-repo


----------



## multimolti (5. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank, habe ich mittlerweile auch schon gefunden. Jetzt habe ich aus irgendwelchen Gründen Fehler mit Python, aber mal sehen ob ich das hinbekomme.


----------

